# F-CLASS 600 YD SHOOT



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yesterday I went to a F-class shoot with my Buddy--He had rebarreled his Mauser to a 280 rem --put a new Bell& Carlson stock and a new Leupold scope-------in years pasted i have scored better than him by a few points so said he was out to get me :biggrin: just friendly competition between old friends---hehheeee guess what my old 25-06 ruger got him again--time ran out and I found time to reload 60 rounds[100 gr nolser, 50 gr imr4350,,3175 fps] and sight the old girl in friday afternoon--I shot her here at home on my 50yd target to shoot 5-1/2" high which the chart said would be 11.7 high at 100 and dead on at 600yds and it was right on--2 relays-each relay is 25 rounds and 25 min's time limit --each relay you have 5 sighters and 20 rounds for score----possible 200pts per relay--400 top score--3" xring and 6" 10 ring--I didn't do to bad------I had a combined score of 359 ---Was I happy----my Buddy scored 321 --the top shooter was 379--22 shooters shot---we shot against some pretty fancy rifles and great shooters---Everyone had some problem with the wind up to 16mph--------i shot 7-10's-2-10x--21-9's--10-8's==40 shots scored 359---1 point from avg of 9pts per shot---man it was fun and my Buddy had to buy me a beer----------------------sb -----p.s. I think my old ruger shoot's better than me*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that score. I'll bet the beer tasted real good too.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that's some good shooting! I bet that was fun!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

That was done pretty good shooting!

One of these days I'm going to give F Class a try. I just need to build a gun for it. It sure looks like it would be fun.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a great time, well done Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a heck of a good time. Nice shooting too! I bet you didn't drink Strohs.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job skip.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I bet there were some hot barrels on the old range that day.


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

Good shooting congrats !


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice job Skip...looks dialed in to me.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------

